# Tesis Mecatronica-Robotica "Lluvia de Ideas"



## alpdruck

Por favor coloquen en este foro cualquier idea  que tengan..Es para generar ideas acerca de un tema  para realizar   una tesis. Las ideas pueden ser de cualquier tipo Alguna innovación tecnológica, o ayuda a personas discapacitada s,Cualquier cosa que crean sirva para la generación de temas de tesis de licenciatura  Mecatronicas o Roboticas ..Generemos una Lluvia de ideas.

Esto me ayudara a mi y a otras personas a darnos una idea  para nuestro  proyecto terminal.
gracias


----------



## Moyano Jonathan

en el foro hay un hexapodo que se está desarrollando, busca en el foro y vas a encontrar un tema . Si no especificá más a que tema querés que te ayudemos y te podemos dar una mano.


----------



## alpdruck

El tema es Abierto  y bastante general... y se limita a la ideas o necesidades de cualquier persona, el tema no solo es para mi sino para cualquiera que necesite ideas para una tesis aveces  estamos tan encerrados en nuestros propios mundos  que no vemos que necesita el mundo o la gente de afuera...este tema es precisamente para que mediante la vision  e ideas de todos podamos salir de ese mundo encerrado y nos den un vistaso de otras cosas..como dije antes no existen limites  solo que sea Relacionado al mecatronica o robotica...  eso de Hexopodo esta muy bueno gracias


----------



## Moyano Jonathan

yo estoy tratando de desarrollar un microbot como el monty, usando como cerebro un pic con un kernel multtirarea.


----------



## alpdruck

Esa es una muy buena idea: Haber si me ayudan a Aterrizar mi idea o a construirla mas.. Primero  estaba interezado en hacer una Tarjeta de Aquicision de Datos interface USB para mi tesis...pero resulta que dicha tarjeta la termine en 2 meses y realmente no propuso mayor complicacion ni fue un reto para mi,Ahora lo que tengo  pensado es utilizar Dicha tarjeta en otro proyecto y pense que prodria construir un Robot movil de 4 llantas  que llevase montado una minicamara inalambrica para que las señales de este robot sea procesadas (en un PC)... y de cierto modo responda a señales como Flechas o colores .. es decir Reconocimiento de patrones o colores  ya sea mediante labview o Vision Assistant o vision Builder, una vez procesadas estas imagenes  se pueda tomar una determinacion y  la respuesta sea enviada a la DAQ... que a la vez mediante un modulo inalambrico tal  vez un zigbee le haga llegar la respuesta al robot movil..Si alguien  tiene algun aporte  o sabe algo por fa hagalo saber..


----------



## alpdruck

Otra propuesta que tenia es que con la misma tarjeta de Aquicision de datos  USB.. utilizarla para hacer un tipo de ECG. el cual  tuviera integrado como un modulo de amplificadorfacacion de Sonido  como Estetoscopio,Sensor de temperatura,claro el ECG... y mas mediciones medicas, todo esto que sea transferido via inalambrica a un pc donde se  puedan monitorear estas variables... algo asi... pero no se si este bien este tema o/y sea lo suficiente para tema de tesis


----------



## Fogonazo

Para encontrar una necesidad no hace falta ir muy lejos.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f12/motorizacion-silla-ruedas-17275/


----------



## joorge87

Que tal, me parece interesante tu proyecto del robot móvil de hecho hace ya un tiempo trabajé en ello, por ahi tengo hecha una minitesis si quieres te la paso y te pueda apoyar en lo que pueda. Saludos


----------



## boximil1

alpdruck dijo:
			
		

> Esa es una muy buena idea: Haber si me ayudan a Aterrizar mi idea o a construirla mas.. Primero  estaba interezado en hacer una Tarjeta de Aquicision de Datos interface USB para mi tesis...pero resulta que dicha tarjeta la termine en 2 meses y realmente no propuso mayor complicacion ni fue un reto para mi,Ahora lo que tengo  pensado es utilizar Dicha tarjeta en otro proyecto y pense que prodria construir un Robot movil de 4 llantas  que llevase montado una minicamara inalambrica para que las señales de este robot sea procesadas (en un PC)... y de cierto modo responda a señales como Flechas o colores .. es decir Reconocimiento de patrones o colores  ya sea mediante labview o Vision Assistant o vision Builder, una vez procesadas estas imagenes  se pueda tomar una determinacion y  la respuesta sea enviada a la DAQ... que a la vez mediante un modulo inalambrico tal  vez un zigbee le haga llegar la respuesta al robot movil..Si alguien  tiene algun aporte  o sabe algo por fa hagalo saber..



Por lo visto eres ingeniero o estas en esa, por que no pones por favor en el foro (abrelo con el titulo que corresponda) información. que tengas en la PC  y que quieras compartir.
por ejemplo el tema del protocilo  USB ,adquisicion de datos , y cosas que quieras compartir.


saludos


----------



## boximil1

alguna vez se hablo de el tema de los ciegos, veo que manejas bien muchas tecnologicas:

el tema de radar o sonar da para varios temas y veo que nunca lo resuelven facil.

detector de obstaculos para ciegos eficiente (que no se lleve por delante una rama a la altura de su cabeza o que pueda detectar un pozo o piedra en el suelo) .
el tema de sonar o radar para proteccion de piletas para niños.

camara de video inhalambrica ?
alguna vez pense que seria lindo asociarla a un globo o a un avion para poder subirse al cielo (algo mas amigable que "espiar" ) , asi que una buena camara que transmita pero super liviana, podria usar energia solar ? 
dicha camara en una bola transparente para poder rotar segun la señal que le mandes, o si es en un avioncito poder controlarla., en fin, poder tener ojos en el cielo .


bueno, eso se me ocurre, saludos.


----------



## luisgrillo

Todos piensan en los minusbalidos, los ciegos, los cojos, mancos, sordos, no quiero sonar grosero, pero la mayoria de los aportes a la sociedad vienen de personas con habilidades magnificas, fisico-matematicos que viven en sus libros y apuntes. pero que es lo que los motiva a desarrollar su vida en torno a las matematicas y ciencias en general? 
Mi idea es realisar un proyecto que valla enfocado hacia los niños, que son el futuro de nuestro planeta, un proyecto que te ayude a pensar, a desarrollar tus propias ideas, a configurar tu cerebro para usarlo como la mejor herramienta existente, los niños hoy en dia no hacen otracosa mas que ver television, jugar con sus computadoras y psp's, o cualquier otra cosa que no tenga que ver con las matematicas y las ciencias.
Yo habia estado pensando en desarrollar un programa para computadora o una consola en la cual los niños aprendan a sincronizar no solo sus habilidades motoras, si no tambien un lenguaje extenso, y un pensamiento centrado a las ciencias.
Hasta hay estoy atascado por que en primera no se programar, y en segunda no se como funciona el cerebro de los niños para poder manipular las cosas que ellos quieren y centrarlos hacia el proyecto.
pero algun amigo que estudie el comprotamiento de los niños te puede ayudar.
Bueno, esa es mi idea, no se si te pueda servir =) saludos.


----------



## wiilder

bueno todas laideas son buenas, antes de dar el mio quisiera comentarr que con unos compañeros desidimos ase poco realisar como proyecto de ¡gnobacion un braso, estamos recolectando información y resien se esta aciendo el diseño mecanico, pero en lo personal yo que entro en la parte de el control electronico o por computadora he estado pensando ponerle sensores se que la mayoria de ustedes conos4e el CNY 70 un sensor reflexibo de poca distancia que usan para el segidor de linea, tiempo atras cuando conosi los amplificador operacionales realise una prueba para ber si con este sensor podia sensar colores diferentes, funciono no tan bien pero funciono pude difereciar algunos colores, ahora mi idea es crearle un buen sircuito para ber si podria alcansaba un rango mas alto de persepcion.
tambien quisiera ideas de como realisar una mesa de ajedres para que el braso pueda jujar ajedres, esensial mente para que el braso pueda resibir la información de que fichas se estan mobiendo y de esta manera pueda responder, de esta forma podriamos jugar ya no con la computadora sino con el braso electromecanico.
bueno es interesante el tema de los minusbalidos tambien estoy tratando de moner los sensores de ultrasonidos en unos anteojos y que de alguna manera cuando sense un obstaculo la información nos las aga yegar en forma de sonido o pequeñas corrientes elctricas en algun lugar del cuerpo para saber que hay algun obstaculo.

bueno sera asta otra oportunidad.


----------



## pepe890305

joorge87 dijo:


> Que tal, me parece interesante tu proyecto del robot móvil de hecho hace ya un tiempo trabajé en ello, por ahi tengo hecha una minitesis si quieres te la paso y te pueda apoyar en lo que pueda. Saludos



hola, que tal, oye soy novato en este foro y me preguntaba si de favor me podrian ayudar con mi tema de tesis, me intereso el hexapodo que vi que alguien escribio por alli pero luego lei que jorge87 creo que tenia una minitesis, me lo podrias proporcionar ?
solo para saber como hacer mi tesis y a que enfocarme. se los agradecere mucho.saludos



alpdruck dijo:


> Esa es una muy buena idea: Haber si me ayudan a Aterrizar mi idea o a construirla mas.. Primero  estaba interezado en hacer una Tarjeta de Aquicision de Datos interface USB para mi tesis...pero resulta que dicha tarjeta la termine en 2 meses y realmente no propuso mayor complicacion ni fue un reto para mi,Ahora lo que tengo  pensado es utilizar Dicha tarjeta en otro proyecto y pense que prodria construir un Robot movil de 4 llantas  que llevase montado una minicamara inalambrica para que las señales de este robot sea procesadas (en un PC)... y de cierto modo responda a señales como Flechas o colores .. es decir Reconocimiento de patrones o colores  ya sea mediante labview o Vision Assistant o vision Builder, una vez procesadas estas imagenes  se pueda tomar una determinacion y  la respuesta sea enviada a la DAQ... que a la vez mediante un modulo inalambrico tal  vez un zigbee le haga llegar la respuesta al robot movil..Si alguien  tiene algun aporte  o sabe algo por fa hagalo saber..



hola alpdruck, oye quisiera ver si me podrias proporcionar información acerca de  de la adquissicion de datos de interfaz por USB, lo que pasa es que quiero hacer mi tesis pero necesito un tema y no tengo muchas ideas, por favor si podrias asesorarme con la adquissicion de datos por USB te lo agardeceria mucho. de antemano gracias.


----------



## SantosMauro

Yo tambien necesito ideas usando Arduino, bluethoot, y no sé talvez inteligencia artificial


----------



## Scooter

[Modo mala persona=ON]Yo empezaría por buscar como se escribe bluetooth y como se instala un corrector ortográfico.[Modo mala persona =OFF]

En serio, estas preguntas suelen ser muy vagas. Buscad por el foro que hay mil proyectos y a ver si sobre la idea de uno, hacéis algo parecido con algún aporte vuestro.


----------



## SKYFALL

luisgrillo dijo:


> Todos piensan en los minusbalidos, los ciegos, los cojos, mancos, sordos, no quiero sonar grosero, pero la mayoria de los aportes a la sociedad vienen de personas con habilidades magnificas, fisico-matematicos que viven en sus libros y apuntes. pero que es lo que los motiva a desarrollar su vida en torno a las matematicas y ciencias en general?
> Mi idea es realisar un proyecto que valla enfocado hacia los niños, que son el futuro de nuestro planeta, un proyecto que te ayude a pensar, a desarrollar tus propias ideas, a configurar tu cerebro para usarlo como la mejor herramienta existente, los niños hoy en dia no hacen otracosa mas que ver television, jugar con sus computadoras y psp's, o cualquier otra cosa que no tenga que ver con las matematicas y las ciencias.
> Yo habia estado pensando en desarrollar un programa para computadora o una consola en la cual los niños aprendan a sincronizar no solo sus habilidades motoras, si no tambien un lenguaje extenso, y un pensamiento centrado a las ciencias.
> Hasta hay estoy atascado por que en primera no se programar, y en segunda no se como funciona el cerebro de los niños para poder manipular las cosas que ellos quieren y centrarlos hacia el proyecto.
> pero algun amigo que estudie el comprotamiento de los niños te puede ayudar.
> Bueno, esa es mi idea, no se si te pueda servir =) saludos.



No olvides que todos esos niños que juegan con artefactos electrónicos, son los genios del mañana!!


----------



## Ardogan

Es el enfoque inverso, en vez de decir: "quiero solucionar X problema, a ver que puedo aplicar de electrónica para resolverlo" plantean "quiero hacer algo con X tecnología, a ver que problema puedo inventar para justificar emplearla".

Con esa última mirada hay multitud de productos que quedan en la nada porque no solucionan problemas reales sino ficticios.
Por eso lo que se ve en la facultad no termina de adaptarse a la realidad, porque los problemas que se plantean son para aplicar X conocimiento o tecnología; en vez de tomar un problema y resolver una partecita en cada curso.


----------

